# R2O - Sale.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Ryan's not feeling 100% today. As a result; apparently I'm looking after the store for the day. Let's have a sale 

For those that could not make last week's London event; drop by.

Enjot the LONG weekend and the weather.

Good Hunting.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Will you accept alcohol as payment?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I would....Ryan....not so much. lol Thanks for the offfer.


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

Great Sale today Taipan, The foxface is home and eating already.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm glad it want to a good home. The colours of that Magnificent Foxface are exceptional. Thanks.

P.S. - Post some pics if you like. 

Cheers.


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

He is hiding now that i have the camera out so pictures of the big boy will have to wait.


----------

